# Planting fruit trees around Cedar trees



## LamiPub

Well dh is working up a little strawberry patch for dd and we are planting raspberries but I still want my orchard. I would like to put in some fruit trees this year. I want apples, pears, peaches, apricots, plums and cherries. I am trying to figure out the best place for the orchard but my main problem is that our entire property has cedar trees all around it. I have heard that cedar trees will kill fruit trees. Can I still plant an orchard despite having so many cedars on the property? Does the distance matter? What would be the best size/age of tree to purchase and plant? Is there any information anyone can share regarding this? Thanks.


----------



## NickieL

I think there is some kind of rust that transfers from ceder to apple trees. I think I heard somewhere that "delicious" apples are just about immune to the rust though.


----------



## Tricky Grama

Cedar apple rust!


----------



## LamiPub

Is it only the apple trees that get it?


----------



## MELOC

the disease requires family members of both cedars and apples. i think it over-winters on the cedars and enjoys a summer retreat on the apples. if there are wild pome fruits anywhere near your cedars, you may have apple cedar rust in the area.


----------



## T-Bone 369

The rust usually does not kill healthy trees, but does retard their growth and production. The most obvious symptom is brown spots on the leaves. This necrosis limits the ability of the leaves to photosynthisize thus cuts the energy to trees. The trees can be treated with fungicide but it's preventative so must be re-applied during the season. As was pointed out there are resistant cultivars on the market. IIRC the rust can be spread from cedars as far as 5 miles away by the wind. 

http://www.ces.purdue.edu/extmedia/BP/BP-35.html

There is some info here that could help point you in the right direction.


----------



## bergere

I have Cedars all around me and I have apple trees. I just spray a Copper spray a few times during the winter and it seems to do the trick.
You can also buy apple trees that are resisent to that disease.


----------



## LamiPub

So, then, it is only the apple trees I need to worry about. The other fruit trees will be fine despite the cedar trees?


----------



## MELOC

the pears too.


----------

